# Moon buzzard.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Just a pity it wasn't flying towards me.


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

ooh Fergie, love that last pic!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

BoaQueen said:


> ooh Fergie, love that last pic!


Thanks very much, Kerry. You back for a wee while?


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

fergie said:


> Thanks very much, Kerry. You back for a wee while?


Aye, having the odd mooch as and when. Not much going on though is there really


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

BoaQueen said:


> Aye, having the odd mooch as and when. Not much going on though is there really


Not really. It just ain't the place it used to be.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Cracking shots mate:no1:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

3rd pic is by far my favourite, not a sight you often see... very nice picture!


----------



## gary m (Jun 11, 2011)

nice photo, really hard to catch one well done


----------



## ivantheboss (Aug 29, 2011)

Impressive photos mate, the 3rd one is really good


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!!





Testudo Man said:


> Cracking shots mate:no1:





TheDogMan said:


> 3rd pic is by far my favourite, not a sight you often see... very nice picture!





gary m said:


> nice photo, really hard to catch one well done





ivantheboss said:


> Impressive photos mate, the 3rd one is really good


Thanks very much folks. I do have to say they are some of my favourite shots. It's not every day you're that lucky.


----------



## waterdragon555 (Nov 27, 2010)

fergie said:


> Just a pity it wasn't flying towards me.
> 
> [URL="http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6023/5969296497_6eea1a1a29_b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
Amazing picture with the moon in the background.Its just brill


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiice pics buddy, well pretty:2thumb:


----------

